# Linkin Park: A Thousand Suns



## PEG96 (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie findet ihr das neue Album von LP
Mir gefällts ganz gut
Aber is schon nen ziemlicher wandel, den die band gemacht hat, aber jede band ganz sich ja mal an was neuem ausprobieren


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: A Thousand Suns*

ich mags nicht.hört sich für mich komisch an, kein rock aber auch kein electro...


----------



## Pikus (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: A Thousand Suns*

Tja, ich hab hier schon sehr viel dazu geschrieben...
Ich finde dieses album einfach nur schlech bzw ich finde es schade, dass LP sich so etwas geleistet hat. klar, bands sollen auch mal ihren stil verändern, kein problem.
aber nicht so. von meteora zu Minutes to midnight war es schon ein heftiger wandel, aber dieses album hat alles abgeschossen.
es fehlt einfach der kraftvolle, starke gesang, die shouts hin und wieder genauso wie die power und teilweise agressivität in den songs... stattdessen haben sich die jungs hinter einen synthesizer gesetzt und ein bisschen rumgespielt 

das ist auch ein grund, warum ich mir das album nach dem probehören auf Youtube nnicht gekauft , sondern aus einer Bibiothek augeliehen habe.

Wenn jetzt jemand kommt und sagt:"wenn der davin so was schreibt, dann kann er doch kein richitger fan sein!"
Tja, das sehe ich anders. oder würde ich mir 6 poster und eine selbst aus edelstahl gefertigte wandlampe in mein zimmer hängen, portemonnaies, shirts, jacken, taschen etc. besitzten, wenn ich kein fan wäre?

jedenfalls, wenn die band so weiter macht, hat sie nicht nur mich als fan verloren, sondern viele andere.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: A Thousand Suns*

Ich mags auch. Ist einfach mal erfrischend was anderes zu dem ganzen Einheitsbrei alá Lady Gaga & Co. KG.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin geteilter Meinung. Eigentlich gefällt mir nur "The Catalyst", "Waiting for the end" und "Burning in the Skies" richtig gut.
Den Rest finde ich nicht so prall


----------



## Shi (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hasse Linkin Park, die sind doch schlimm


----------



## Pikus (3. Oktober 2010)

Die neuen songs, ja.
Die alten wie A Place for My head sind einfach geil


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (3. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich bin geteilter Meinung. Eigentlich gefällt mir nur "The Catalyst", "Waiting for the end" und "Burning in the Skies" richtig gut.



/sign

Die alten waren definitiv besser .


----------



## Shi (3. Oktober 2010)

Nein, das ist einfach nur eine möchtegern-harte-Nu-fuckin-Metal Band


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Oktober 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Nein, das ist einfach nur eine möchtegern-harte-Nu-fuckin-Metal Band




Und das was du schreibst einfach nur unnötige Provokation.

Es reicht wenn du sagst, dass du sie schlecht findest.  

Denn das was du schreibst passt eher auf Tokio Hotel oder die Killerpilze.


----------



## Pikus (3. Oktober 2010)

dankööö. linkin park hat gute musik gemacht, und darum gehts. nicht darum, was sie vorgeben zu sein bzw was sie sind.
Und mir ist es shiceegal, was andere über bands denken, deren musik ich höre.

So, genug OT


----------



## DragonTEC (4. Oktober 2010)

bin auch geteilter meinung..

die ersten paar lieder, so bis 6 oder 7, dann noch 10 und 14 dazu find ich gut.. ist zwar deutlich was anderes als früher, aber in sich relativ stimmig und nach n paar mal hören echt okay.. der rest is aber ziemlich banane.. nicht so schlimm das man die skippen muss, aber auch nichts tolles..

außerdem kommt mir dieses album furchtbar kurz vor..


----------



## Painkiller (4. Oktober 2010)

A Thousand Suns ist kein Album wo man sich die besten Tracks raus suchen kann.

Bei diesem Album muss man das Gesamtwerk betrachten, und die Aussage dahinter verstehen. 

Ich will bei Gott niemanden hier von dem Album überzeugen, jedoch geb ich euch mal den Tipp das Album in Ruhe zu hören. Und zwar Track für Track... Nicht einfach so nebenbei, sondern wirklich gezielt.


----------



## Bääängel (4. Oktober 2010)

Oder meinst du wohl Intro für Intro...


----------



## püschi (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich kann mit dem neuen Album auch nichts anfangen. Ist einfach für die Masse gemacht worden. Früher habe ich fast ausschließlich Linkin Park gehört. Bei Minutes to Midnight waren es noch ein paar mehr Lieder die mir gefallen, aber mit den neuen kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden.

Höre deshalb fast nur noch die Lieder von Meteora oder ab und zu auch Hybrid Theory. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KILLmySELF (6. Oktober 2010)

Das album klingt im Allgemeinen recht gut


----------



## Bääängel (6. Oktober 2010)

KILLmySELF schrieb:


> Das album klingt im Allgemeinen recht gut



Kennst du die alten Aleben? 
Bzw. fandest du die gut?


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das neue Album nicht schlecht. Reicht aber nicht an die ersten ran. Gut, kaufen werd ich's mir trotzdem. Lohnt sich das Album mit DVD zu kaufen?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2010)

Die DVD ist ganz nett  (zumindest für Fans) Außerdem ist die Hülle da schöner. xD


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

Danke dir Painkiller, dann kaufe ich definitiv das Album mit DVD. Da ich von Linkin Park eh alle Alben hab (2 oder 3 mit DVD wenn ich mich nicht irre) da passt das. 
Zur zeit ist Waiting for the Ends mein Lieblingslied vom neuen Album. Und der Nobrain Remix von the Catalyst kommt auch voll geil (iTunes). Hab mir die Limited Deluxe Edition gezogen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das Album ist doch extrem anders als die anderen, mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht.
Es war das Geld nicht wert was ich bezahlt habe....
Wenn ein anderer Name auf dem Album gestanden hätte würde es niemand kaufen wollen.
Ich bin echt enttäuscht vom neuesten Album, ALLE anderen sind fantastisch geworden aber das neue ist was für absolute softis und bricht den Sound der anderen Alben doch sehr stak !


----------



## Bond2602 (8. Oktober 2010)

Meine persönliche Meinung zum Album ist: Jede Band kann machen was sie möchte und diesmal haben LP was gewagt. Mir gefällts überhaupt nicht, aber viele Bands die ich mag haben auch völlige "schrottalben" dabei, zumindest in meinen Augen. Nicht jedes Album kann einem Gefallen  ... von daher ... hoffe ich, dass mir das nächste wieder gefällt . Aber beleidigen würd ich LP desswegen jetzt nicht ^^


----------



## troppa (25. Februar 2011)

püschi schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit dem neuen Album auch nichts anfangen. Ist einfach für die Masse gemacht worden.



Eben nicht. Wäre es für die Masse gemacht, würde es wohl nicht so stark polarisieren. Ich denke, man hätte sich bei einem Konzeptalbum auch ein etwas einfacheres und "verdaubareres" Thema als den 3ten Weltkrieg und die (beinahe) Vernichtung der Welt ausgesucht.


----------



## Eisscratch (25. Februar 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Das Album ist doch extrem anders als die anderen, mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht.
> Es war das Geld nicht wert was ich bezahlt habe....
> Wenn ein anderer Name auf dem Album gestanden hätte würde es niemand kaufen wollen.
> Ich bin echt enttäuscht vom neuesten Album, ALLE anderen sind fantastisch geworden aber das neue ist was für absolute softis und bricht den Sound der anderen Alben doch sehr stak !


 
Da bin ich absolut deiner meinung.
Ich möchte mal wissen, was die sich dabei gedacht haben. Klar, der "neue" sound ist jetzt viel mehr mainstream, aber schöner ist er deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## ile (25. Februar 2011)

Ich fand zuerst SEHR enttäuschend, finde es mittlerweile aber wirklich richtig gut. Mit Überfliegern wie Meteora oder Hybrid Theory (oder MinToMi.) kann es aber definitiv nicht mithalten


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Ich fand zuerst SEHR enttäuschend, finde es mittlerweile aber wirklich richtig gut. Mit Überfliegern wie Meteora oder Hybrid Theory (oder MinToMi.) kann es aber definitiv nicht mithalten


 
Da hast du völlig Recht. Am Anfang war es iwie ernüchternd. Aber ich finde es jetzt auch richtig gut. Viele beurteilen das Album nach einzelnen Tracks. Aber das ist Falsch. Ein Album ist nicht nur eine Sammlung von Tracks. Das Gesamtbild zählt da. Und nach einer Weile muss ich sagen, das bei dem Album das Gesamtbild ok ist. Immerhin war es ja nur mal ein Experiment der Jungs. 


Zitat von Linkin Park bzw. Mike Shinoda
Quelle: Linkin Park – laut.de – Band



> Aber sieh die Sache mal so: Wir haben "Hybrid Theory" vor fast zwölf Jahren geschrieben. Erinner dich mal daran, wie du vor zwölf Jahren drauf warst und an alles, was dazwischen passiert ist. Wir lieben unsere Scheiben wirklich alle, und vor allem das Debüt ist natürlich die wichtigste Scheibe für uns. Die Fans von dieser Scheibe kommen immer noch zu unseren Shows und natürlich spielen wir die entsprechenden Songs auch jedes Mal und werden damit bestimmt auch nie aufhören. Aber das waren und sind einfach Songs, welche wir zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt geschrieben haben, die wollten damals eben genau so aus uns raus.





> Ich denke nämlich, dass viele von den Fans, über die wir gerade gesprochen haben, diesen Schritt zunächst womöglich nicht nachvollziehen können und dem Album bereits nach dem ersten Durchlauf keine zweite Chance geben. Das braucht die Scheibe aber auf jeden Fall! Wenn man ansatzweise verstehen will, was wir da machen und WARUM wir das machen, dann muss man sich ein wenig mit dem Album beschäftigen. Ich erwarte ja gar nicht, dass die alten Fans das Album genauso lieben werden wie die ersten Scheiben von uns. Ich hoffe nur, sie geben auch diesem Album wenigstens eine Chance.





> Wir haben tatsächlich ein paar Witze darüber gemacht, ob wir nicht für unsere Fanclubs mal "Hybrid Theorie II" aufnehmen wollen. Das wäre in ein paar Wochen fertig. Für uns wäre das aber alles nicht sonderlich spannend.


----------



## acefire08 (11. April 2011)

Thousand Suns hat mir persönlich gut gefallen, die vorherigen Alben ebenfalls.
Linkin Park macht coole Musik und das ist auch gut so und wird noch ein bisschen so bleiben hoffe ich


----------



## Abufaso (15. April 2011)

Meine Persönliche Meinung: Bei a thousand suns haben sie etwas nachgelassen. 
Die Alben davor waren alle klasse.
Aber trotzdem: Weiter so, Linkin Park!


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

Ich finde die alten Alben besser aber manche Tracks von "A Thousand Suns" sind richtig gut produziert!!!


----------

